

Optimising Django on Dreamhost - sverrejoh
http://sharebear.co.uk/blog/2009/03/12/optimising-django-dreamhost/

======
mdasen
I kinda feel that in this day, you just shouldn't be running Django on
DreamHost. New Xen hosts (like <http://prgmr.com/xen/>) are popping up a lot
now and they're offering real capacity at DreamHost prices. DreamHost is fine
for certain things, but more advanced hosting has come a long way since 5
years ago where DreamHost offered a lot.

Even if you want a shared/managed solution, WebFaction offers a much better
environment for Django since they don't kill long-running processes and
officially support Django.

